
Earth-Moon Fire Pole - tosh
https://what-if.xkcd.com/157/
======
privong
Assuming this was intended to link to the most recent post, there's already
lots of discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17132939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17132939)

------
gus_massa
You must edit the title!!!

This is a new post in the "What if?" thread after a long pause (a few months?
a year?). It's a unusual event, but from the title I thought it was a post of
the old articles archive. Following the guidelines I suggest: "What If?:
Earth-Moon Fire Pole"

~~~
masklinn
Except it's just linking the home page of whatif, not the specific post.

~~~
tosh
intention was the link to the archive but makes sense to mark it as dupe since
Earth-Moon Fire Pole is on the frontpage

